# Luis' Exo Terra-18x18x24.



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

So my family got me an exo terra for Christmas. I been wanting a group of leucs for a while now and what better opportunity than this. I placed an order from Joshsfrogs and it arrived today. I have everything mostly set up. I just need to plant it. My chili verde brom that I got from Antone finally sprouted a pup and it's been growing nicely ever since, it's already really colorful. I'll have pics up in a bit. Thanks for looking.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are the pics. Photobucket takes forever jeez, lol. Feedback and suggestions are very much welcome, I'm always looking for ways to improve. I'm going to mount those broms as soon as I get some super glue. I'm hoping that the creeping fig will cover the entire back wall and the right side. 

































































Thanks


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats going to look great when you get it fully planted and the leucs in there. Thats an awesome Christmas gift.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

That will look great once you get more greenery in there.  I am in the process of constructing an imitator viv using that same enclosure. 18"x18"x24" might not seem very big on paper, but they are pretty roomy enclosures!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

If you havent already attached the background to the glass for good , you could use a bit of floral wire and put it through the background to attatch the broms. Just an option

Other then that cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

that does look really roomy! as nathan said you could mount the broms up higher on the bg but whatever siuts your tastes. keep up the good work!


----------



## BlightedChemist (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks great! It will look amazing once things start to grow.
What kind of background do you have for that tank? Are they coco fiber panels?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Leidig said:


> Thats going to look great when you get it fully planted and the leucs in there. Thats an awesome Christmas gift.


Thanks! Shouldn't bee too long until it's planted. I'm excited to get the leucs. I want to let it establish for a few weeks to a month first.


Arrynia said:


> That will look great once you get more greenery in there.  I am in the process of constructing an imitator viv using that same enclosure. 18"x18"x24" might not seem very big on paper, but they are pretty roomy enclosures!


You're right, it IS very roomy. I left the front and most of the ground open to give it a less cluttered look.


nathan said:


> If you havent already attached the background to the glass for good , you could use a bit of floral wire and put it through the background to attatch the broms. Just an option
> Other then that cant wait to see it finished!


I already siliconed the background to the glass, I'm going to attach the broms to the tree trunk so it looks more natural. I have used super glue GEL in the past and it works really well. Thanks!


hukilausurfer said:


> that does look really roomy! as nathan said you could mount the broms up higher on the bg but whatever siuts your tastes. keep up the good work!


I'm hoping the background will be covered in creeping fig eventually. I'm going to buy some more and spread it around the back. The broms are just on the ground until I get some super glue, after all, I want them to receive as much light as possible because they color up very nice.


BlightedChemist said:


> Looks great! It will look amazing once things start to grow.
> What kind of background do you have for that tank? Are they coco fiber panels?


Thanks!
Yes, they are coco fiber squares. 12"x12" I believe. I got them at joshsfrogs and they were very inexpensive. Something like $2. I originally wanted to go with epiweb but I read some horror stories about frogs getting their legs caught in it so I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## BlightedChemist (Jul 21, 2008)

I've heard the same horror stories about epiweb. when I wall my tank I want to use treefern boards but your coco panels look great.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

BlightedChemist said:


> I've heard the same horror stories about epiweb. when I wall my tank I want to use treefern boards but your coco panels look great.


Tree fern panles are nice too, but I'd be worried about frogs getting caught in there as well. What the background looks like hopefully won't matter in a few months. I'm counting on the creeping fig to do it's job haha.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

That's a nice Christmas present! If you need any creeping fig, let me know. I'll give you a bunch of it.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

thetattooedone said:


> That's a nice Christmas present! If you need any creeping fig, let me know. I'll give you a bunch of it.


Wow thanks a lot Brent! I'll send you a pm in a minute.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

frogfreak said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks!

So Brent was kind enough to spare me some creeping fig(I think it's the oak leaf fig). He gave me enough for this tank, my 20G imi tank, my younger brother's pygmy chameleon tank AND I still had a little more than 1/4 left. Thanks a lot Brent! I also bought some other type of creeping fig, the tag said "variated" or something like that. And as you can see my broms are now mounted. I'm looking to replace the brom on the right, hopefully with an all red one, any suggestions?
































































Thanks for looking, Luis.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Luis. Im glad you were able to use most of it. When I said "a bunch" I meant A BUNCH! Lol

If you need anymore broms down the road, let me know. I'll have a few fireball brom pups available.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hiya mate really good progress.

I think if you were to perch a cork bark branch or a bit of wood sloping up towards the right hand top corner, just to create some height it would really do a world of good for the tank, would also provide tonnes more space for the planting of broms and other epiphites.

Welldone Luis.

Richie


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

the tank looks amazing so well set up. I like cork bark backrounds best. In my collection I have used GS with coco fiber, tree fern panels, and cork bark. And I find the cork bark is easy the mount plants onto. And I use drift wood as a nice center for my Exo to make it a bit 3D. Plus it holds more bromes and the fig is growing on it as well. Just a idea but your set up looks great the leucs are going to love it.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

thetattooedone said:


> Looks good Luis. Im glad you were able to use most of it. When I said "a bunch" I meant A BUNCH! Lol
> 
> If you need anymore broms down the road, let me know. I'll have a few fireball brom pups available.


Seriously! The cup never seemed to empty when I was pulling it out, haha. 
That would be cool. One of my broms is growing a pup so this time I'll be able to give you something in return, . 


R1ch13 said:


> Hiya mate really good progress.
> 
> I think if you were to perch a cork bark branch or a bit of wood sloping up towards the right hand top corner, just to create some height it would really do a world of good for the tank, would also provide tonnes more space for the planting of broms and other epiphites.
> 
> ...


I took your advice and moved the cork bark piece. I'll get another picture up a little later. 


DCreptiles said:


> the tank looks amazing so well set up. I like cork bark backrounds best. In my collection I have used GS with coco fiber, tree fern panels, and cork bark. And I find the cork bark is easy the mount plants onto. And I use drift wood as a nice center for my Exo to make it a bit 3D. Plus it holds more bromes and the fig is growing on it as well. Just a idea but your set up looks great the leucs are going to love it.


I don't like the GS/coco fiber background as much. It's too messy and very time consuming. I wanted to have the entire back be all cork bark panels but the place I get my stuff from was out of them and it's too expensive. In a few months the back probably won't be very visible anyways, plus I like how the trunk turned out. You can't really tell from the pics but there's a large piece of cypress knee going from the back right to the front left of the tank. I'm hoping the frogs will really like that spot. It's kind of like a fallen tree in the middle of the forest. I'll see if I can get some better pics of it.

If anyone has any more ideas let me know. I'm always looking for ways to improve. 
Thanks everyone for the kind words!, Luis.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are the pics.


















The pup.









Thanks, Luis.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I got a new brom from Antone, it's a "Brian Weber". I also made some new changes. Here's a quick picture I took. There is a lot more ground space than it looks like in this picture, having a shallow DOF doesn't help much either. 
I will hopefully be getting my new frogs next month. I'll keep their identity a secret until I get them.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks really nice. awesome new broms


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks man. I'm going to add a small korean rock fern in the back. You have any suggestions for adding anything to the right hand side? I need something to cover the wall. I already have creeping fig growing on the left.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice broms.. good job on the changes you made, adds much more depth.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks. I just need to add a few more things and then I'll be happy.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive got a Raphidiophora crypthantha cutting you can have


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! I'll get you back when I have something cool enough to trade. When do you have class tomorrow? I'm at SCC from 8-11:20. I sleep in the car from 8-9:20 though hahaha.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks great now Luis, welldone.

The sloped piece of wood really helps give it a more filled out look that I'm sure the frogs will appreciate, a lot of cover without taking away precious ground space.

Stunning broms.

Richie


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Richie. 

I also replaced the top screen with a single piece of glass. It really helps hold in the humidity well. It was only around $6 for a ~24"x18", not bad.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I can bring it to school next week. Ill be there tuesday 830 to 145
We cn meet at the greenhouse


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

You show a lot of patience. 

I liked the viv before, but what a difference you've made with a couple of broms and the wood placement.

Those cuttings you're getting will add to it too. Keep up the good work.

It looks great!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. It looks 100 times better now. Great work.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone!

Would you be able to meet on Wednesday instead? I have to meet with a proff. on Tuesday around 8:00-8:20.



frogparty said:


> I can bring it to school next week. Ill be there tuesday 830 to 145
> We cn meet at the greenhouse


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sure just tell me when. Send me a pm


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

frogparty said:


> I can bring it to school next week. Ill be there tuesday 830 to 145
> We cn meet at the greenhouse


Ok cool, sounds great. I'll PM you on Tuesday. Thanks


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

So my frogs should be getting here around the end of the month. That gives me a couple of weeks to finish the tank up. 

I need some more plants for the tank. Can anybody suggest some cool plants that would go well in this tank? Thanks!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are some updated pictures.

Here's an overexposed photo to show tome of the details hidden in the back like the coco hut.




























I have a few orders coming in next week, black jungle, josh's frogs and ed's flymeat.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks great Luis! I have a seedling biophytum or 2 you can have if you want. 
I can give you a leaf cuting of peperomia caperata too


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks! I got a new orchid from Lowes when I went to buy some glass for my new bakuis tank, . 
I read that they sometimes work in vivs and sometimes not. We'll see that happens. My substrate is ABG and it never stays very wet, just moist. 

You're too nice Jason. I'd buy you a beer for the cuttings but seeing as how I'm only 18 you'll have to wait a little more than two years. 

I'm free the rest of the week and during spring break I'm staying in Shoreline. LMK when you are free dude.

BTW, do you know where to get a korean rock fern locally? I just made an order from Black Jungle and I totally forgot to get one. I went to Sky Nursery and they were out.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

edwing206 said:


> Thanks! I got a new orchid from Lowes when I went to buy some glass for my new bakuis tank, .
> I read that they sometimes work in vivs and sometimes not. We'll see that happens. My substrate is ABG and it never stays very wet, just moist.


The viv looks good! Do you know what kind of orchid it is? Most of the commonly available ones should be mounted, not planted in the substrate.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot Tony.

The tag says phalaenopsis orchid.

I just stuck the support rod into the ground. The roots themselves are above the leaf litter. 
Looks like this.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Phalaenopsis are epiphytes, so they should be mounted. If it is a standard Phal the inflorescence will probably be too tall for your viv when it blooms, so you may want to look for a mini Phal or another small orchid.



edwing206 said:


> Thanks a lot Tony.
> 
> The tag says phalaenopsis orchid.
> 
> ...


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok thanks for the tip. It's already blooming and it's not as tall as my tank.
I'll get a picture within 5 minutes.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks great Luis, how many Leucs are you getting?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Josh! I'm actually not going with lecus anymore. I wanted something that was a little different. 
I guess I'll just post what I'm getting. lol
I'm getting 2 a. pepperi "abiseo" from Understory. They should be here near the end of the month. 
Understory Enterprises Inc. - Ameerga pepperi

Here are the orchid pictures. Tell me what you think about its location. 




























Thanks!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

edwing206 said:


> I'm getting 2 a. pepperi "abiseo" from Understory. They should be here near the end of the month.


yep, i think they ae coming on the 30th! cant wait! im cleaning my frog room this week (just made tanks...messsssyyyy) so it will look nice when you come over. hopefully when i see your frogs i dont want some  i have enough!!!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

thedude said:


> yep, i think they ae coming on the 30th! cant wait! im cleaning my frog room this week (just made tanks...messsssyyyy) so it will look nice when you come over. hopefully when i see your frogs i dont want some  i have enough!!!


I can't wait! I'm definitely excited. You better get that camera ready. I don't have a macro so you're gonna have to take some good pics for me.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn Im jealous!!! I love those. You'll want to move that Phal, I doubt itwill do well just sitting there. Is it mounted on wood? You could probably get away with mounting it on a piece and setting it there. Ive never put a Phal in a viv, so I have no better advice to give 
TheDude, I want to come see your frogroom!


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful viv! I really love those orchids, can't wait to see more pics with the frogs.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, I was looking for online vendors to order some frogs lieu of the leucs and I stumbled upon UE's website. The second I saw these I fell in love, lol. 

If Adam is cool with it you can carpool with me Jason. And you could bring those plants along too. 
I'll move the orchid today. 

Thanks poimandres! I will definitely be updating this thread when the frogs arrive. I'm also getting a few shipments mid next week so I will post new pics then too.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Is it mounted on wood? You could probably get away with mounting it on a piece and setting it there.


That's a good idea, makes it easy to move if it gets too large or doesn't do well in a particular spot.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok thanks. I will move the orchid today.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Did you ever get your frogs? It's cool to see others in WA interested in the same species! I was searching for people who had these in the country, let us know how they look when you get them!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't got them yet. They should be in early/mid next week. I'll post pictures the day I get them. You guys don't have to worry about that. 
PS, I know of a few people who have these frogs, but when I contact them I don't get a reply. No big deal.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

edwing206 said:


> If Adam is cool with it you can carpool with me Jason. And you could bring those plants along too.
> I'll move the orchid today.


its fine by me if both of you come over. my room isnt huge but we wont be cramped or anything.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Alright cool. Sounds good. I'll see what Jason says. 
I still don't know the exact day they are coming in. Do you Adam?
Looks like I'm going to have to miss the first or second day of classes, lol.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

they said they were trying for the 30th. not sure if ill have to miss or not yet. hopefully not since that would be my wetland ecology and conservation class! but it would be worth it.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

The 30th is Next Tuesday, which is the second day of classes for me lol. 
I have no problem missing a day though. It's definitely worth it!


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

EDIT: 

Nevermind. didnt read the entire post *facepalm*


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Tell us! lol


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks great man


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks man! I appreciate it.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Viv is looking great! I can't wait to see pics fo the frogs when they come in.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks man! I'll be sure to post lots of pictures. 
I'm getting two lenses in this week(hopefully they arrive soon).
a Nikon 50mm 1.8 and the 18-55mm VR. Both good lenses for the money. Now I'm just gonna need a macro! lol


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

They're here!!! 2 a. pepperi "abiseo".
I picked them up from Adam's(thedude) house earlier today. Thanks again Adam for picking them up for me! I saw them out and eating FFs so that's good!
My plant order also came in today and there are a TON of plants in it. I'll post pictures a little later today.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just heard calling!!!
It sounded like the call from: http://dendrobates.org/calls/pepperi.wav
but it was softer and not as sharp. They are young so I think he's just getting his voice.  I got a best guess 1.1, and it looks like it AND I know I have a male now. Nice!!!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are the plant pictures.
Thanks Antone!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are some plant shots and FROG shots!
As you can tell I'm a little excited. 
























































































Enjoy!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow that looks great!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey thanks!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thats great that you heard calling! was it the smaller one? they looked like a pair to me givin the sizes of each.

your tank looks great! your going to be cutting back plants alot once all those cuttings start growing


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Adam! 
It was actually the larger of the two that was calling. 
I hope somehow the other turns out to be a female. If not I want to order a couple more later on.
Hopefully the plants take off soon. When I cut them back I'll be sure to hook you and Jason up.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

So the larger frog has been calling his head off these past few days. The smaller frog starts hopping around when it hears the calling, that's a good sign!
Also I ordered some broms and tillandsias. 3 really nice smaller broms went into my abiseo tank and the other 8 went into my imi tank, lol.
I'll post some updated FTSs tomorrow.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

edwing206 said:


> Thanks Adam!
> It was actually the larger of the two that was calling.
> I hope somehow the other turns out to be a female. If not I want to order a couple more later on.
> Hopefully the plants take off soon. When I cut them back I'll be sure to hook you and Jason up.


hm, hopefully the other is just a young female. ordering some more is a good idea though.

that would be great on the plants!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope so too. If not I'll HAVE to order more, lol.
By the time the next UE order comes around I'll definitely have some plants and a brom or two that you can have. My Brian Weber brom has a small pup and so does my Chili Verde. I'll let you know.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I added a few more plants and I'm done planting now. I'm just gonna sit back and watch it grow in.
I got some new pictures of the frogs. Well, frog actually. The small one is always out exploring and the larger one just sits in the back under the tree trunk and calls his little head off. 

























Flash for more detail.








Thanks for looking.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

very nice tank luis! looks really good!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot Adam!
Now when are you gonna get some new pics of your new frogs? Bust that macro lens out!


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm so jealous you guys have these haha. Great lookin frogs and tank!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks! 
I'm sure you'll get some soon enough. I'm going to order 1 or 2 more for the next UE shipment. I can't wait!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Tank looks great Luis! Awesome choice of frogs too!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike! I really enjoy these guys.


----------



## soyadrink (May 16, 2008)

wow, your tank looks awesome luis! great looking frogs too


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Nelson. I still wanna see pictures of yours! What's the hold up?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a new picture I got of my unknown. It's always hoping around chasing FFs. I still barely see the other one, the known male. He hides in the back and calls all day. Which I enjoy listening to.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn, thats a good lookin frog


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks dude!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Damn, thats a good lookin frog


even better in person 

nice picture though luis!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

True.  And thanks. 
If only the larger one would come out more, lol.
They come out a LOT when the lights go off. Little punks! lol
I put a probable female abiseo on hold from UE for the next shipment. So I guess we're gonna do co shipping again? 
Nate Paull might want in too. He still has to let me know. 
I'll PM you tomorrow.

PS, how are your new froggies doing? Need pics.....


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I snapped a few new pictures of the one that comes out, lol. I actually took these a week or two ago but whatever.










He was mad because I stuck the camera lens an inch in front of his face, haha. 









They have colored up REALLY well. The yellow is amazingly bright now. I love them. The larger one continues to call ALL day long. He's getting better and louder.


----------

